# Form 7 vs. Form 5 Iron Conduit Bodies



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

*Form 7:*



> PRODUCT DETAILS
> RESOURCES
> CERTIFICATIONS
> Shapes	C; E; L; LB; LL; LR; T; TA; TB; U; X
> ...


*Form 5:*



> PRODUCT DETAILS
> RESOURCES
> CERTIFICATIONS
> Shapes	C; LB; LL; LR; T; TB; X
> ...


----------



## Eyetalian (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks Wildleg, do you think I should also carry Form 7?


----------



## carlschuerman (Jul 10, 2014)

The only type I use if at all possible is a Form 7 condulet. Love 'em. And personally I find them to be more aesthetically appealing.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

The best thing about form 7 is that no mater what the cover will come off and you will be able to put one back on. That is the biggest advantage of them.

The ones with rolers are nice but if you put the body in right they aren't needed as much.

At leased they don't want killark bodies.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Eyetalian said:


> Thanks Wildleg, do you think I should also carry Form 7?


you gotta sell what sells. carry what sells. I think it depends on what kinda work is going on in your area.


----------

